# 1976 mongoose motomag



## PennyPrince (Feb 11, 2021)

Just picked up this 1976 mongoose, they are still out there, I was fortunate enough to have the original owner sell it to me after month of bugging.


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 11, 2021)

Good bones!


----------



## PennyPrince (Feb 11, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> Good bones!



Yes it is! I was shocked to even had found one in my area..


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 12, 2021)

PennyPrince said:


> Yes it is! I was shocked to even had found one in my area..



Stoked for ya! I hope you post updates on the build! Have fun


----------



## sworley (Feb 12, 2021)

There was one, complete with the wheels, for $100 on FB Marketplace last week. Unfortunately, it was 5 hours away from me...


----------



## PennyPrince (Feb 12, 2021)

sworley said:


> There was one, complete with the wheels, for $100 on FB Marketplace last week. Unfortunately, it was 5 hours away from me...



$100!!! I wish I close to get it for 100.....did it sale?


----------



## PennyPrince (Feb 12, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> Stoked for ya! I hope you post updates on the build! Have fun



Thanks!! Will doo!


----------



## sworley (Feb 12, 2021)

Yep, sure did. I wish I would have thought to take a screenshot or save it somehow. I went back to look for it today and the ad was long gone.


----------



## PennyPrince (Feb 12, 2021)

Figured,  that bike is worth heck of alot more than $100


----------



## PennyPrince (Feb 16, 2021)

Just picked up a set of motomag II for the goose!


----------



## olevince (Mar 5, 2021)

I clearly remember cutting the "webbing" out of a set of my friends motomags because he got tired of the look. His father wouldn't buy him new wheels so we went to work with a hack saw and a file. That was 1980 or so. We were ten or eleven years old!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 5, 2021)

They actually look good that way and smoothed out then polished.if i got a good deal on a trashed set with missing webbing id do it.


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 5, 2021)

Motomag IIs look great.

75/76 would be the rough cast Motomag 1 rims.

More coin for sure


----------



## dave429 (Mar 5, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing this built up!


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

Its getting closer, I'm just about done getting all the parts... I ended up getting single pinched tange forks 1980 I believe.


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

I'll post pictures of my parts I have gathered.


----------



## Norrin (Mar 8, 2021)

Love those early Mongoose bikes, can't wait to see how this comes out.


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

Well I'm hoping to get good feed back once I'm done....


----------



## Norrin (Mar 8, 2021)

PennyPrince said:


> Well I'm hoping to get good feed back once I'm done....



You're already getting good feedback and it's not done, I'm sure we'll all go nuts over it when it's finished.


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

Norrin said:


> You're already getting good feedback and it's not done, I'm sure we'll all go nuts over it when it's finished.



Thank you! I'm hoping to have it done by summer but let's see how it goes....im looking for particular crank set.... I just picked these up


----------



## Norrin (Mar 8, 2021)

Nice chainring, gotta love the snowflake one.  Are those reproduction pads?  They look brand new.


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

Yeah,  i went with red on the build for accent color,  yeah the pads are repops.  I got them from someone local for $40!!! I figured what the heck! Why not...


----------



## Norrin (Mar 8, 2021)

For $40 you couldn't pass 'em up.  

Do you need bars?  I have a set of Schwinn box bars and stem dated 1978, I know it's not exactly right but it's pretty close, only if you're interested.


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

Norrin said:


> For $40 you couldn't pass 'em up.
> 
> Do you need bars?  I have a set of Schwinn box bars and stem dated 1978, I know it's not exactly right but it's pretty close, only if you're interested.



Exactly what I said! $40! I'll take them! I got handle bars, thanks,  i got a pair of Al rapids.. I got everything just need a seat, red in color and pedals I'm undecided what,route I'm going with these...and I need tires... I went with this stem, cause the correct double clamp are stupid expensive and just any other double clamp are up in price as well...so I got this one early and still give the look of vintage bmx, and I got it only for $45...


----------



## Norrin (Mar 8, 2021)

Sounds like you're almost all set with parts, next comes the fun part, assembly!  That's a cool stem, has that cool old school look.  Yeah, the original Mongoose Gold stems are ridiculous at this point.  They're super cool but really expensive.


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

Norrin said:


> Sounds like you're almost all set with parts, next comes the fun part, assembly!  That's a cool stem, has that cool old school look.  Yeah, the original Mongoose Gold stems are ridiculous at this point.  They're super cool but really expensive.



Yeah I'm almost there, but you know what they say the last 10% is the longest haha and that's where I feel I am at cause I'm undecided on somethings.... but for the most part I think I'm almost there... but back to the gold stems, stupid! Expensive it's like buying a new bike!


----------



## Norrin (Mar 8, 2021)

Hahaha, I was thinking the same thing, you could trade the rest of your bike for one of the stems, seems like a good deal.


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

Your better off buying a,complete bike with that stem..... it's really crazy...


----------



## Norrin (Mar 8, 2021)

I've had several of them over the years, I used to restore Mongoose and all the related products, Blue Max, Jag, Roger DeCoster, Moto-1....  That was 20 years ago and I kinda wish I had them all back, I could retire by now.


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

Norrin said:


> I've had several of them over the years, I used to restore Mongoose and all the related products, Blue Max, Jag, Roger DeCoster, Moto-1....  That was 20 years ago and I kinda wish I had them all back, I could retire by now.



Hahahaha yup! Well I'm doing my version on this build,  who knows,  maybe I'll start a new trend


----------



## Norrin (Mar 8, 2021)

Do your version, that's what this is all about.  And your version is going to be brilliant, can't wait to see it.


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

Thank you!! I appreciate the support


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 20, 2021)

Tear down began!


----------



## PennyPrince (May 26, 2021)

Mounted tires. Frame and misc pieces are at powder coat! I'm hoping in one month time the bike will be done!


----------



## PennyPrince (Jul 22, 2021)

Sneak peak.... should be done by next week


----------



## PennyPrince (Jul 26, 2021)

End product,  please feel free to be honest,  this is my version.... 😎


----------



## palepainter (Jul 26, 2021)

I have two 78s.  Fun little bikes to ride still.


----------



## PennyPrince (Jul 26, 2021)

palepainter said:


> I have two 78s.  Fun little bikes to ride still.



Yes they are! These will also be the pioneer's of bmx


----------

